#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай, Москва, 5 января

## Ersh

Что-то в горле пересохло... :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

Пить надо меньше на Новый год  :Smilie: 
Я только вечером могу. Работа.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

В Эрмитаже? Можно, а то давно уж не общался.

----------


## Mylene

Вы если чего на меня не ориентируйтесь по времени. Надеюсь, больше таких работающих в выходные нету.

----------


## Yuki

И что получается со временем? Рано тоже бы не хотелось :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Я, кажется, могу!  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

А может 6-го или 7-го?

----------


## Ersh

Вечером во скока?

----------


## Ersh

> А может 6-го или 7-го?


Граакль хотел присоединиться, надо уточнить когда ему можно. Ты 5 не приедешь еще?

----------


## Neroli

Леш, я в любом случае туда и обратно.  :Smilie:  
Но завтра у меня по всей видимости не получится.

----------


## Alex

Я, как пионер, всегда готов!

----------


## Аньезка

Надо со временем определяться!
Мне в любое время удобно.

----------


## Граакль

Я 5-ого не раньше 22.00 могу только.

----------


## Ersh

Хорошо, тогда 6-го?

----------


## Neroli

> Хорошо, тогда 6-го?


Да, 6-го в самый раз.  :Smilie: 
Только чур не очень поздно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Шестого так шестого! Может часиков в 12 дня тогда?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

и я буду   6

----------


## Mylene

А я не буду 6-го  :Smilie: 
На час максимум. 
7-8 в любое время могу.

----------


## Граакль

и 6-ого после 21.00   :Frown: 

У меня 2 дня подряд тибетский на пролетарке. 

Ну а че я то?
Ну опоздаю. В тот раз вон до 12 почти общались  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> и 6-ого после 21.00  
> 
> У меня 2 дня подряд тибетский на пролетарке. 
> 
> Ну а че я то?
> Ну опоздаю. В тот раз вон до 12 почти общались



А если ДО тибетского? Не получится?

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Да-а чай это хорошо,если прдложите - присоединюсь,только Вы по-моему в Москве, а я Питере,правда названия проскакивают знакомые,я ошибаюсь?!.

----------


## Alex

Ну так чего решаем?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну так чего решаем?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу!

----------


## Ersh

Надо с Нероли созвониться, у нее все-таки день рождения

----------


## Ersh

Звонил Нероли, можно в 14. 00. например

----------


## Шаман

Буду в 14, раньше не проснусь

----------


## Аньезка

Давайте в 14! Только давайте у входа встретимся, а то я в первый раз - боюсь не узнаю вас среди других людей...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ersh

Давайте! Меня будет просто узнать - я буду в большой светлой куртке с капюшоном, и в серой кепке. Курить буду трубку.

----------


## PampKin Head

Это в этом эрмитаже http://www.mosgorsad.ru/index.asp?rid=1885?

P.S. Чистит линзу объектива...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Да, в этом

----------


## Neroli

Договорились. 
В 14 у входа.

----------


## Ersh

Заказал столик на имя "Алексей!

----------


## Ersh

Заказал столик на имя "Алексей"

----------


## Alex

А у меня, похоже, не складывается... В семье локальная эпидемия гриппа, так что я на дежурстве...

----------


## Шаман

Подойду ближе к 15:00, и ненадолго.

----------


## Mylene

> А у меня, похоже, не складывается... В семье локальная эпидемия гриппа, так что я на дежурстве...


Только соберешься тебя порасспрашивать про випашьяну....
Поправляйтесь! :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Спасибо всем большое за прекрасный день!!!

Ersh - спасибо за пунктуальность, за доброту, внимание и за палочки  :Smilie:  Я не ожидала, что в жизни ты настолько простой в общении и весёлый человек! 
Шаман - спасибо за спасённый чай и за то, что вёл единолично всю церемонию, пока другие трепались  :Smilie: 
Neroli - С ДНЮХОЙ ещё раз!!! Будь всегда такой, какая ты есть, потому что ты просто супер! 
Yuki - спасибо за красоту, за жизнерадостность и дружелюбие!
Спокойный, спасибо, что спокойно сидел рядом и поддерживал со мной беседу  :Wink: 
PampKin Head, спасибо...ты сам знаешь за что  :Smilie: )
Mylene, спасибо за то, что смогла прийти и поделиться со всеми хорошим настоением.  
Борис - спасибо за то, что заглянул на огонёк, пусть и не надолго. Очень приятно было с тобой познакомиться.
Спасибо, короче! Мой первый опыт посещения Чайной прошёл просто здорово благодаря вам!  :Smilie: ) ЖЖОТЕ!

----------


## Ersh

Спасибо тебе, Аня, за терпение и добрые слова! :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Фотки можно качнуть отсюда:
http://strimfoto.ru/users/Ersh/55531/

----------


## Mylene

Аня, 
ты всех опросила? Я ни с кем ничем другим не поделилась?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, 
> ты всех опросила? Я ни с кем ничем другим не поделилась?


Нет, к сожалению, не в курсе на счёт остального  :Smilie: 

Ерш, спасибо за фотки! Теперь ждём Пампкина.

----------


## Mylene

Спасибо, да. Вдохновилась.

----------


## PampKin Head

Всем - громаднейший решпект...

Спасибо, Аня,  за то, что ты есть...  :Smilie: 

З.Ы. Фотки будут только с выходом на работу...  :Frown:

----------


## Neroli

:Smilie: 

Хорошо посидели.
Всем огромное спасибо.

----------


## Борис

Вот и мои фотки. Их немного...

----------


## Борис

Еще.

----------


## Борис

И еще.

----------


## Аньезка

Борис, спасибо!  :Smilie:  Какая-то я на фотке грустная получилась. А на самом деле, я была в диком сосредоточении, как бы случайно не двинуть коленкой по руке мальчика с чаем. :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> Нет, к сожалению, не в курсе на счёт остального


А если не секрет, а почему говоришь от имени всех?

----------


## PampKin Head

выложено все (As it is...\ не правил, не отбирал), немного измененное в размерах

http://www.livejournal.com/users/manikarnika/5341.html

----------

